# itunes not recognising ipod



## majicmurf (Mar 1, 2007)

i have a third generation 20gb ipod, formatted originally for windows but now i have it running through a G4 powerbook. since i downloaded iTunes7.0.2, iTunes no longer recognises my ipod and insists on re-formatting it to factory settings.
how can i uninstall the new iTunes and return to an iTunes version that will recognise my iPod so I can save my library before reformatting?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you can't roll back itunes versions. and you can't use itunes to pull music off ipods anyway. and are you sure itunes wants to reformat your ipod, and not update it? what is the error word for word? and does the mac see the ipod otherwise?


----------



## majicmurf (Mar 1, 2007)

ive been using 'import ipod audio files' to upload music from my ipod on the mac which works at around a 90% success rate.
ive had no problems with iTunes until i just downloaded version7.0.2, now it cant read any data on my ipod.
it now wants me to restore the factory settings, which means that i lose all the music on the ipod, but the ipod will then be mac formatted
thats cool but im going to lose a lot of recently copied music that has not yet been backed up
thats not cool
what i want to do is lose version 7.0.2 without losing any music and go back to the happy days of happy music
how can i do that, cos there must be a way
cheers for the reply


----------



## majicmurf (Mar 1, 2007)

word for word it will only allow me to restore factory settings because the ipod was originally formatted for windows and so cannot be updated on the mac


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

just tell it not to update the ipod then, and it should work. i don't remember mine doing this to me. its windows formatted, and when i plugged it in my mac, it wanted to do the same thing, but i told it no, and then it carried on, music untouched.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Oct 18, 2006)

At some point you should have been required to upload your music through itunes? so all files should be in a folder somewhere usually under user/music/itunes or windows my documents/my music/itunes I would back up this folder which should have all your tunes,playlists etc and reimport these lists and folders in your new version of Itunes using the import function. I have done this from windows to mac and vice versa no problems. If you have manually managed/added your files/tunes onto your ipod from different sources and not able to source the original files I guess the above is not an option. 


I hope this helps.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

only problem with your instructions are that he's on a mac, not windows pc.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Oct 18, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> only problem with your instructions are that he's on a mac, not windows pc.


You're right, the aim was to save the data from the ipod, having been formatted in windows means there would be a source possibly from a windows pc which maybe retrieved and backed up. and the same can apply on the mac.

If the Ipod is the only sourcer where the data needs to saved - As I suggested there is an option of using something like *********** which would allow one to retrieve data from the ipod whether i be mac or win formatted. ( this seems to have been conveniently edited out ???? ) 

Isn't the point to try offer alternate solutions to the question that work than just point out the obvious??


----------



## HolLuvsTer (Feb 13, 2007)

I was only able to reformat my iPod when I went from PC to Mac, otherwise it just wouldn't connect to Mac.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

bonechrusher, i edited your 1st post, and second post. i pmed you with the reason, have you read it? please follow the rules here at tsf.


----------

